# • swell.gr • Porsche 997 Carrera 4S M&K Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!
The last few days at Swell Detail Store we had the joy of working on a very beautiful car.










The owner of this 997 Carrera 4S delivered the car to us, and asked us to do our best in restoring the gloss to this beauty, and also tidy up the interior.










Our first task was to tackle the interior. 
The plastic surfaces and rubber trims were cleaned using apc and an assortment of ENVY brushes.










After they were dry, the got nourished using Treat Interior Dressing by Mitchell & King, which has become my favourite dressing as the finish it leaves behind is truly natural.



















The leather surfaces were cleaned and fed using Letherique Rejuvenator Oil & Pristine Clean , which gave that matte finish we are after and made them way softer.


































The mats and carpets were also washed using apc and the wet vac.










































And now it is time start moving to the exterior.
The engine bay was cleaned with APC and dressed with Tyre by Mitchell & King.
Before and after:



































And now time for the main menu....

The car was in an OK condition, but the swirl marks from improper washing and some RDS were really letting the finish down.










































The first step was taking measurements of the paint thickness. They were very uniform, so we were almost certain there wouldn't be any improper paint jobs on the car.


































The next step was getting the contamination of the paint using Bilt Hamber Soft clay:










For the compounding process we got round to using Menzerna PO85RD3.02 and FG400.
Let's see some 50/50 shots during the compounding process (prior to refining):


























































And some before and after shots on matching panels (also prior to refinement):






















































































After jewelling the finish with Menzerna SF4000 the polished surfaces were cleaned with IPA and then they were further prepared using Mitchell and King Pure and a Swissvax CF White finishing pad to prepare the car for Armour V2.










After sealing the finish, it was time to detail several parts of the exterior, the trunk and the alloys.

The external trim parts were taken care of using Nanolex Trim Rejuvenate (you can see a 50/50 shot) 








The storage compartment was cleaned using APC and after rinsing with water, it got dressed using Pearl to leave it like this:








The alloys got lightly polished using M&K Pure and then sealed using SV Autobanh.








The tyres were dressed using Tyre by M&K:








The exhaust pipes got polished using the Britemax Twins:

















And now it's time to show off the finish article.

Inside the unit:


















































And outside:















































































































Thanks for reading this, and I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome project:thumb:
awesome car:argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work buddy.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Season Greetings Mike :wave: fantastic job :thumb:

Mario


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovely job, great car too, I'd have been asking you to dye the interior not clean it though !!!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning result on a beautiful Porsche! :doublesho

Nice pictures and writeup to complement the proper restore done! 

Seen it up close during the finishing stage and it was already perfect. I can only imagine the shine and gloss after protection!

Top job as always... :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks Great Mike as always!Congrats


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning finish, that M&K stuff look great :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Jaw dropping results mike.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great looking car with top work on it, well done my friend! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks fantastic:thumb: great job as always Mike..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful results Mike, looks stunning!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good Mike


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

That is AWESOME buddy.I love the car and i enjoy every work of yours


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Beautiful results Mike, looks stunning!


Thanks Joh :thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Looking good Mike


Thank you Aaron :thumb:



StamGreek said:


> That is AWESOME buddy.I love the car and i enjoy every work of yours


Thanks buddy


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

:speechles:speechles:speechles:speechles:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
LOVE LOVE Black color on yous hands Mike.... Always the final result was AMAZING!!!!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

What one can say other than WTF!!! 

Great finish on one of my favorite cars ever.

M&K doing their thing good there, I so want some!

Congrats mike


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

After Mike's treatment this 997 became 998!!


Great job as always mate!:argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job Mike:thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

I love your work mate! 

Amazing turnaround!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mike , really insane shine :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Mike!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Working your magic again Mike. Staggering result.


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic work Mike:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

A full treatment to a nice car. Well done.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Just perfect!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning work:thumb:
I love your pics, you show every detail ... fantastic.
The 997 looks on the finish pics better then new :argie:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## phoenixtoledo (May 10, 2011)

fantastic work mate


----------

